# 2015 Paph Forum



## Linus_Cello (Sep 15, 2014)

LADYSLIPPER ENTHUSIASTS

SAVE THIS DATE! 
2015 NATIONAL CAPITAL ORCHID SOCIETY

35TH ANNUAL

PAPHIOPEDILUM FORUM 
SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 14, 2015
Tentative Venue*
THE UNITED STATES NATIONAL ARBORETUM
3501 NEW YORK AVENUE NE, WASHINGTON, DC 20002
(202) 245-2726, WEB SITE: WWW.USNA.USDA.GOV 
*We are awaiting confirmation of this venue
The 35th annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, a silent auction to benefit the Slipper Orchid Alliance (SOA) and American Orchid Society judging. 
Sales begin at 8:00 am, the program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm. 
Pre-registration is required. The entry fee of includes lunch and a door prize.

2015 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS

Terry Root– Orchid Zone, California

Theresa Hill -Hillsview Gardens; Mulino, Oregon 

Paul Sheetz– Just Pat Orchids; Pennsylvania

TBD – National Capital AOS Judging Center
“Overview of Recent Slipper Awards”


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 15, 2014)

Hoping that Terry brings OZ plants (but if not, the test group buy we did earlier this year came out ok).

Hope that there are Phrag Graeme Jones available.


----------



## abax (Sep 16, 2014)

Linus, how does one do a "silent auction"? I'm trying to imagine just how
that might work.


----------



## rangiku (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.wikihow.com/Run-a-Silent-Auction


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 17, 2014)

The silent auction is to benefit the slipper alliance. There will be slips of paper for each item (like a plant), and you write your name and bid, and someone else can write a new higher bid. The end time is around 3, and if you don't stay, they will contact you about getting the money from you and the item to you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2015)

New details:

35TH ANNUAL PAPHIOPEDILUM FORUM 
Saturday, February 14, 2015
US National Arboretum (confirmed)

Pre-registration required; entry fee is $50.
Participation limited to first 150 registrants.
More details at http://ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm

2015 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS
Terry Root– California
The Orchid Zone, Moss Landing, CA
“The Orchid Zone: The Next Generation”

David Sorokowsky – California
Paph Paradise, Lockeford, CA
“Alba Paphiopedilum-A review of species, genetics and their
influence on hybrids”

Paul Sheetz – Pennsylvania
JustPat Orchids, Honey Brook, PA
"Hybrids & Awards of William W. Wilson/Penn Valley Orchids"

Bryan J. Ramsay – Maryland
National Capital AOS Judging Center
“Overview of Recent Slipper Awards” 
2015 PAPH FORUM VENDORS
Confirmed Plant Vendors: Cove Corporation, MD; Floradise Orchids, VA; Just Pat Orchids, PA; Marriott Orchids, NC; Orchid Zone, CA (via pre-order*); Paph Paradise, CA (via pre-order**); Woodstream Orchids, MD.
*Contact [email protected] for further information on Orchid Zone pre-orders. All sales will be processed through the central register at the event. 
**See this link for pre-orders from Paph Paradise. All sales will be processed through the central register at the event. 
Confirmed Supply Vendor: Quarter Acre Orchids, VA.
NCOS Member Plant Sales: Members current on NCOS 2015 dues and pre-registered for the Forum may sell slipper orchids. 
Slipper Orchid Alliance: Silent Auction.

(Agenda should be posted on the website soon: ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm
Also pre-order list for Paph Paradise to be posted soon)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 8, 2015)

Registration info and additional info now on the website:

http://ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm


----------



## dbva (Jan 8, 2015)

The link to pre-orders from Paph Paradise does not seem to be available yet. Thanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 9, 2015)

dbva said:


> The link to pre-orders from Paph Paradise does not seem to be available yet. Thanks.



Thanks for letting me know. I'll email the organizer and webmaster.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 10, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'll email the organizer and webmaster.



Link is now fixed. Thanks again for alerting us of the problem.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2015)

*paph forum*

Sorry, but I don't see anything about signing up on the NCOS web site.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 12, 2015)

Doug said:


> Sorry, but I don't see anything about signing up on the NCOS web site.



To the right of the homepage, there is a link to the PF. Here it is:
http://ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm

Here is a copy of the registration form: http://ncos.us/ncos/2015 PF Registration.pdf

Is this what you meant (or are you referencing the earlier question on Paph Paradise)?


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the registration form. For some reason on my computer all I see is 
the general announcement of the event down to the list of speakers but nothing else.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 12, 2015)

Just confirmed new Vendor: Paphs of Distinction (Tom and John, formerly Parkside)!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2015)

Above it says contact Woodstream3 for orchid zone preorders; is that correct?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Above it says contact Woodstream3 for orchid zone preorders; is that correct?



From: ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm

*Contact [email protected] for further information on Orchid Zone pre-orders. All sales will be processed through the central register at the event.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks yes, I read that but it seems mismatched like someone tied the wrong email address to the vendor name. It looks wrong because you would expect a Woodstream preorder to go through [email protected] and an orchidzone preorder to have name orchidzone in it. So it begs the question if the address is paired to the correct vendor. 

I found an email address for orchidzone elsewhere and sent a note there asking about preorders (as well as to this address- and the two addresses are different)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 8, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Thanks yes, I read that but it seems mismatched like someone tied the wrong email address to the vendor name. It looks wrong because you would expect a Woodstream preorder to go through [email protected] and an orchidzone preorder to have name orchidzone in it. So it begs the question if the address is paired to the correct vendor.
> 
> I found an email address for orchidzone elsewhere and sent a note there asking about preorders (as well as to this address- and the two addresses are different)



Woodstream is one of the organizers of the paph forum. In fact, 2 of the vendor's plants will be sent ahead of time to Woodstream to assure safe arrival for the paph forum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2015)

So who's coming? What are folks looking for? 92 hours to go...


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 10, 2015)

I sent 3 emails to the address I had for John at the Orchid Zone and heard nothing back. So I sent 2 messages to Bloodstream about pre-orders abd heard nothing back. I just wanted to get some besseae. Arrrrg!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 10, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> So who's coming? What are folks looking for? 92 hours to go...



I will be arriving late (11ish).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2015)

Cheyenne said:


> I sent 3 emails to the address I had for John at the Orchid Zone and heard nothing back. So I sent 2 messages to Bloodstream about pre-orders abd heard nothing back. I just wanted to get some besseae. Arrrrg!



Bloodstream?
You did use this address? [email protected]


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2015)

Very Twilight Saga!!
Eric, who are you going with? If you're driving Maybe I can catch a ride part way.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 10, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Very Twilight Saga!!
> Eric, who are you going with? If you're driving Maybe I can catch a ride part way.



No one...I'm leaving from work.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 10, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Bloodstream?
> You did use this address? [email protected]



That is auto-correct at it's best! Yes I used the same address there and the same one that I used to register for the forum. They got the forum registration.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2015)

eOrchids said:


> No one...I'm leaving from work.


Oh, OK. See you there.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 13, 2015)

See folks tomorrow?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2015)

Yessir.


----------



## tant385 (Feb 13, 2015)

Is it to late to register? Can i pay registration on site? Anybody knows?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

There is room for 5 still. Come on down.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

Alchemy x Cabrera Stone



award winning...



Lady Luck



Frank Hughes x Conco-bellatulum



Shin-Yi Williams



Winter Coat x Fanaticum



victoria-marie



chamberlianum



suhk



..and made new..



Saw old friends ..



Made good time from NYC to Washington DC


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

My haul: 



Paphs from the "Ugly" contest












"Antique" Complex hybrids.



Slide from Paul Sheetz's lecture on Dr. Wilson's nhhybrids and awards.



Phrag Mem. Dick Clements x Sunset ? Really unique color.



Slide form Dave Sorokowsky's lecture on albino Paphs



Miniature Complex paphs


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

It was good to see fellow STF'rs. Tye and Cheyenne, and Eric and TutoPeru-Augusto, and Paphspeaker, and...


----------



## cattmad (Feb 14, 2015)

is that a roth in front of the guy from paph paradise


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 14, 2015)

cattmad said:


> is that a roth in front of the guy from paph paradise



Yup! It was for sale as well. $750. I took a close up of it.

Though I was late, I'll post some pics tomorrow.

It was great seeing you, NYEric, Cheyenne, Ty and Linus!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2015)

Cheyenne said:


> I sent 3 emails to the address I had for John at the Orchid Zone and heard nothing back. So I sent 2 messages to Bloodstream about pre-orders abd heard nothing back. I just wanted to get some besseae. Arrrrg!



I also sent email to oz about the same and didn't hear anything back. I did hear from someone else that oz wasn't going to have a preorder list. I also just wanted a Besseae or two if nice and decent price but likely things sold at the forum were drawing higher prices than on webpage lists.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2015)

[/URL]
Sales Area





Orchid Zone





Paph. rothschildianum from Paph Paradise





Panoramic Pic of Presentation Area - Bill Goldner was talking about Terry Root.





Phrag section





Won a AM/AOS - 89 pts


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the added photos.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks to all who came!
Here are pics of NYEric promoting ST at the PF. (I wish I took a video, as you remember he's from NY when he says "Slipper Tawk")


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2015)

Some of my haul: Phrag Petit Port x pearcei (from Woodstream) and a complex from Marriott/Hadley (don't remember parentage off hand). Also got (no pics) an in bud Deception 2, multigrowth St. Swithin, Roth, Gloria Naugle.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> (I wish I took a video, as you remember he's from NY when he says "Slipper Tawk")


Wudduhyoumean!?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Wudduhyoumean!?



Fuggetaboutit


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## fibre (Feb 19, 2015)

Great show! Thanks for sharing all those pics!
Eric, can you read the tag? And what is the tiny pink on the left???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2015)

No, only the center one, Mayumi x Doll's Kobold. To add insult to injury, I clerked this class and have all the ribbon results, (there were only 3 in this group), except this group!! Sorry.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 20, 2015)

If I remember correctly, the lower left pink plant is owned by Marriott/Hadley. The comment was that the parent(s) were supposedly poor breeders, so there was surprise that the cross took. This is a miniature class plant. Also, if I remember correctly, there was a second plant with the same exact parents in another class; the other class was obviously bigger.

Maybe this will jog someone's memory who came?
Otherwise, maybe someone can try contacting Hadley?


----------



## fibre (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you Eric for the name and thank you Linus for your very helpful information! So I know that this is probably New Dawn (Orchilla x White Legacy).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 20, 2015)

fibre said:


> Thank you Eric for the name and thank you Linus for your very helpful information! So I know that this is probably New Dawn (Orchilla x White Legacy).



I think that's it: Orchilla x White Legacy. I do remember a name like Orchilla in the discussion.


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2015)

very nice roth.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks a for all the pics! Must have been a great event, again. We need something like that on our continent.
Eric, that's the other queen in #32; Regina not Mary.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful Roth but a bit pricy at $750 when you can get one in flower for $155 from Ebay. I definitely would get one of these if I lived in the US (or the documents to Canada weren't so expensive!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paph-rothsc...841?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf1bcb4b1


----------

